# 189 - status changed to 'Further Assessment' - what does it mean?



## a8411852 (Mar 3, 2018)

My status is changed from Assessment in progress to Further Assessment by today. I couldn't find any useful information from the official site to explain what it is.

What does it mean? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

Means nothing, affects nothing, just a statement "modification".


----------



## a8411852 (Mar 3, 2018)

Taasdeev91 said:


> Means nothing, affects nothing, just a statement "modification".


So sad, I lodged my 189 application last year on 20th Sep and CO contacted me on 30th Oct...and now I am still waiting for the decision.

Thank you.


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

a8411852 said:


> So sad, I submitted last year on 20th Oct and CO contacted me on 30th Oct...and now I am still waiting for the decision.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh...Come on, don't be sad. Just wait patiently, it will arrive eventually.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

A statement modification that shows activity on the account on behalf of Immi, it means more then nothing and is a sign of forward processing of your application.


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mania said:


> A statement modification that shows activity on the account on behalf of Immi, it means more then nothing and is a sign of forward processing of your application.


From what I've seen everyone who's status was "assessment in progress" was changed to "Further Assessment" which may mean it wasn't manually moved along or looked at. Could have been because of a system update, but who knows!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah it does seem to have become a mass reoccurring trend doesn't it.


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

hi Everyone , 

Me too facing with the same dilemma , i have lodged my application in Nov '17. 
My status was changed from Assessment in progress to Further Assessment yesterday.

Probably seems a system update. But feels good to see a change in Immi account.

Hoping to receive it soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## Chinneylove (Mar 4, 2018)

Mine also changed from assessment in progress to further assessment yesterday so I concluded it must be their system upgrade issues.


----------



## vivideducationsydney (Mar 4, 2018)

*Recent Changes to immiaccount Status*

Seems like they have recently changed the application status. This is what I found, hope it helps.

An application may have one of the following status values.

*Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
*Received	* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
*Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
*Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
*Approved* For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
*Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

vivideducationsydney said:


> Seems like they have recently changed the application status. This is what I found, hope it helps.
> 
> An application may have one of the following status values.
> 
> ...


Thanks vivideducationsydney feels aussum ...


----------



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I Lodged my 189 application on 9th Oct 2017 , same situation .


----------



## a8411852 (Mar 3, 2018)

guys, I have granted 189 just this morning. Hope you all the best and good luck!


----------



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations. Stay blessed .


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

a8411852 said:


> guys, I have granted 189 just this morning. Hope you all the best and good luck!


Congrats a8411852  
When did you lodge your application and how much months it took for your grant ?


----------



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations. ..


----------



## JTeam (Oct 2, 2017)

*immi account system change to status*

I took screen shots before and after this weekend's upgrade and attach below for reference. The weekend involved a significant update to multiple immi systems.


----------



## a8411852 (Mar 3, 2018)

Draj_Mistry said:


> Congrats a8411852
> When did you lodge your application and how much months it took for your grant ?


Occupation: ICT Security Specialist

Points: 65 (1-year work experience)
20th Sep 2017 - Application Lodged 
30 Oct 2017 - CO contacted
30 Oct 2017 - Uploaded additional document
...
....
.....
5th March 2018 - Granted


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

JTeam said:


> I took screen shots before and after this weekend's upgrade and attach below for reference. The weekend involved a significant update to multiple immi systems.


hmm.. impressive .. kudos to your presence of mind ..


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

a8411852 said:


> Occupation: ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Points: 65 (1-year work experience)
> 20th Sep 2017 - Application Lodged
> ...


Thanks a8411852 , it seems 5-6 months of waiting time ...  ...


----------



## Chinneylove (Mar 4, 2018)

*Delay*

I applied for tourist visa since December 11th 2017 and to travel on the 10th of March with my new husband for honeymoon. My husband is already an Australian citizen and he lives there. My status is still showing further assessment and I have been sending mails to ask why the delay but they are not replying and my husband will be traveling alone next tomorrow. I just feel sad


----------



## Draj_Mistry (Mar 4, 2018)

hi Everyone , 
Lately did anyone recieved their PR approvals.
I have applied in November still awaiting.


----------



## santoshboms (Jul 30, 2018)

*Time spent on Further Assessment*

Hi All,

My application status is also Further assessment. Can anyone suggest how long it takes before finalizing? My 457 is getting expired in a month, fingers crossed now.


----------

